# South Dakota CWD cases mounting



## terry (Sep 13, 2002)

South Dakota CWD cases mounting

Latest Chronic Wasting Disease Testing REsults

From July 1, 2009 to April 30, 2010 a total of 1,823 samples have been collected for Chronic Wasting Disease surveillance in South Dakota. Breakdown of the sampling is as follows:

402 elk sampled - 6 positive

476 mule deer sampled - 8 positive

989 white-tailed deer - 13 positive

1 Moose sampled - 0 positive

Here is a list of positive test results for the surveillance period.

MD male from Rapid City Limits in Pennington County. (Sick/Surveillance)

WT female from Unit 27B in Fall River County. (Sick/Surveillance)

Elk male from Unit H4A in Custer County. (Hunter Harvest)

Elk male from Custer State Park in Custer County. (Hunter Harvest)

Elk female from Unit H3D in Custer County. (Hunter Harvest)

WT male from Unit BH1-11 in Custer County. (Hunter Harvest)

MD male from Unit 21A-08 in Custer County. (Hunter Harvest)

WT male from Unit 27B-08 Fall River County. (Hunter Harvest)

WT female from Unit 27A-08 in Fall River County. (Hunter Harvest)

MD female from Unit 27A-08 in Fall River County. (Hunter Harvest)

WT male from Unit 27B-08 in Fall River County. (Hunter Harvest)

WT female from Unit 21B-09 in Custer County. (Hunter Harvest)

MD male from Unit 21B-08 in Custer County. (Hunter Harvest)

MD male from Unit 27B-08 in Fall River County. (Hunter Harvest)

WT male from Unit 21A-18 in Custer County. (Hunter Harvest)

MD male from Unit 27B-08 in Fall River County. (Hunter Harvest)

WT female from Unit 27B-08 in Fall River County. (Hunter Harvest)

WT female from Unit 27B-08 in Fall River County. (Hunter Harvest)

WT male from Unit 27A-08 ion Fall River County. (Hunter Harvest)

Elk female from Unit H3D-23 in Custer County. (Hunter Harvest)

MD male from Hot Springs City Limits in Fall River County. (Sick/Surveillance)

WT female from Unit 21B-08 in Custer County. (Hunter Harvest)

WT female from Unit 27B in Fall River County. (Hunter Harvest)

WT female from Unit 27A-09 in Fall River County. (Hunter Harvest)

MD female from Unit 27B-08 in Fall River County. (Hunter Harvest)

Elk male from Unit H3A in Fall River County. (Sick/ Surveillance)

Elk male from Wind Cave National Park in Custer County. (sick/Surveillance)

Hunters may get their animal tested for chronic wasting disease by making their own arrangements directly through the SDSU Diagnostic Lab at 605.688.5171


http://gfp.sd.gov/wildlife/diseases/chronic-wasting-disease/cwd-testing-results.aspx


http://gfp.sd.gov/wildlife/diseases/chronic-wasting-disease/



Friday, May 14, 2010

Prion Strain Mutation Determined by Prion Protein Conformational Compatibility and Primary Structure

Published Online May 13, 2010 Science DOI: 10.1126/science.1187107 Science Express Index


http://chronic-wasting-disease.blogspot.com/2010/05/prion-strain-mutation-determined-by.html



Saturday, May 15, 2010

Epidemiology of Chronic Wasting Disease: PrPres Detection, Shedding, and Environmental Contamination REPORT DATE 1 August 2009


http://chronic-wasting-disease.blogspot.com/2010/05/epidemiology-of-chronic-wasting-disease.html



TSS



Thursday, May 20, 2010 


South Dakota CWD cases mounting


http://chronic-wasting-disease.blogspot.com/2010/05/south-dakota-cwd-cases-mounting.html


----------



## DFJISH (Mar 30, 2009)

Oh OH! We hunt SD for whitetails. I wonder what effect this bad news will have on non-residents?


----------



## traditional (Mar 14, 2007)

DFJISH said:


> Oh OH! We hunt SD for whitetails. I wonder what effect this bad news will have on non-residents?


If you live in Michigan, bring back only deboned meat. If it is a trophy only bring back a skull plate free of brain matter.


----------



## mads (Mar 11, 2010)

traditional said:


> bring back only deboned meat.


Call me naive but what do the bones have to do with the disease? I did some research on it a couple years ago and found it to be very similar to Mad Cows disease in which the prions of the brain begin to infect and degrade normal cells. This obviously causes other issues but how does it affect the bones? Of course an infected deer would not be suitable for eating, so how does this prevent the spreading?


----------



## traditional (Mar 14, 2007)

http://www.ndow.org/hunt/health/cwd/meat.shtm

The spinal canal contains cerebral spinal fluid. In the link above it says bone marrow also can contain the Prion.


----------



## mads (Mar 11, 2010)

traditional said:


> http://www.ndow.org/hunt/health/cwd/meat.shtm
> 
> The spinal canal contains cerebral spinal fluid. In the link above it says bone marrow also can contain the Prion.


 
Oh! I can't believe I didn't think of that, the heat seems to have scrambled my brain


----------

